# Photo Tourney- Car Logo's



## MBGraphics

Thought this would be a little bit more interesting. The idea is to capture a car's logo, or emblem. I.E: on a Lamborghini, get a shot of where it says "Lamborghini" or shows the Lamborghini logo of the bull. Let me know if you want more details on this. It MUST be clear that you were photographing the emblem though.

_____________________________________________________________________________________________

*Rules:*
Playing this tournament is simple:

A tournament involves 11 different members max.
The winner of the last tournament will give a theme, and those who want to participate will post their pictures (Only one per person). Please, No more than eleven participants total.

When all participants have entered their picture in the tournament (please submit a link along with your picture), I will then create another thread to vote on the pictures via a poll. Located in the Off Topic sub forum.

*New Rules:*
- No spot saving; you will only be counted if you have a picture submitted.
- Only one picture may be posted at a time, if you decide to change it, please edit the original post.
- No posting an image that has previously won a competition.

*So in brief:*
- Users who wish to participate please post your image within this thread followed by a link to the image source.
- After eleven participants have entered the tournament, a second thread will be made with a poll to vote on the pictures.
- If entering a slightly computer manipulated photo, please post the original along with it so users who are voting can see the difference.

Winners will simply be the one who gets the most votes. He/she will then create another thread in which they propose a different theme for the next tournament.

Please resize your pictures to no larger than 1280 x 1024.
This tournament will have 4 days of voting.

You are permitted to change your image but if you could just change the URL in your original post and leave an edited comment with it.

______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

Here's mine for now:


----------



## kobaj

Wow, I expected this one to fill up fast.





http://pic.leech.it/i/9e193/55f426edscf9649.jpg

*Cropped the hell out of it. I have the original if you want to see that the pictures intent was the logo.

EDIT: Put in a new pic that is unedited except for crop.


----------



## Ramodkk

kobaj said:


> and did a bunch of hue touch up.



Bad Jake!


----------



## kobaj

Ramomar said:


> Bad Jake!



Eh, at least I was honest. If MBGraphics doesnt accept my image for that, Ill put in another/non edited one .

P.S. Missed you man, where you been? Call me...(xfire) .

EDIT: Put in a new pic that is unedited except for crop.


----------



## Glliw

Adjusted levels and color corrected/white balanced from the original raw file.


----------



## aviation_man

Glliw said:


> Adjusted levels and color corrected/white balanced from the original raw file.



We all know you don't have that expensive car now...  I'm kiddin ya


----------



## MBGraphics

Come on guys we need more entries!! I dont want just 3!! lol


----------



## voyagerfan99

My Oldsmobile 






http://img193.imageshack.us/img193/9285/logoeez.jpg


----------



## Calibretto

http://pic.leech.it/i/ba215/87e03615chevy.png


----------



## kobaj

Calibretto said:


> http://pic.leech.it/i/ba215/87e03615chevy.png
> 
> *snip*



 Thats edited, cheater!


----------



## Calibretto

kobaj said:


> Thats edited, cheater!


We already went over this


----------



## g4m3rof1337

How about this?


----------



## MBGraphics

Everything looks acceptable to me 

Would like to get at least a couple more in before putting up a pole though. Unless you guys think I should just throw the pole up as is.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Eh I'd give it till the end of the day at least.


----------



## vroom_skies

I'll look for one a little later on.
Been kind of busy of late.


----------



## MBGraphics

Ok then, with that said i'll throw up the poll tonight (Sunday) just before 10:00 PST unless requested by somebody to wait, then I will postpone a little longer


----------



## ScottALot

WAIT! I have to get my Vintage Bug photo in! Are we looking for quality or just the car itself?

100th post FTW


----------



## MBGraphics

we arnt looking for the the car at all, just the logo, read the first post at the top and you will see what im looking for.


----------



## voyagerfan99

MBGraphics said:


> we arnt looking for the the car at all, just the logo, read the first post at the top and you will see what im looking for.



Along with the pictures already submitted.


----------



## Glliw

aviation_man said:


> We all know you don't have that expensive car now...  I'm kiddin ya




No one said it had to be mine 

I do have one of my car somehwere, I just can't find it anymore...think it got lost in a reformat one day.


----------



## aviation_man

Is it legal to donate a picture to somebody (like me) so that I could win????? lol


----------



## Calibretto

Only 6 entries.....

I'd wait one more day or so and if no one else enters, then throw up the poll.


----------



## MBGraphics

Yeah i'll wait a bit longer. And no, it MUST be a photo YOU took.


----------



## kazkepox

may I participate?


----------



## MBGraphics

If you have a photo that follows the instructions, of course


----------



## kazkepox

sweet, ill take one of my dodge tomorrow..


----------



## ThatGuy16

So we can't edit them? Wish i could post the edited version, its soo much prettier. lol.


Well, heres the un-edited

http://i151.photobucket.com/albums/s145/Coreyhm1/DSCF4550.jpg


----------



## Ramodkk

^ Taken with your phone's camera huh?


----------



## ThatGuy16

Ramomar said:


> ^ Taken with your phone's camera huh?



nah, the S700. I had some similar i had takin with my phone camera a while back though. lol


----------



## bomberboysk

Hmm, if this is still open later today, i might snap a picture and enter.


----------



## MBGraphics

I will let this go until a little before 10:00 PM PST tonight, then it's going up


----------



## voyagerfan99

Where is the poll?


----------



## MBGraphics

We had 2 people say they were going to add their photos yesterday, so oh well..if they don't have it up by the time I get back on the computer tonight then im going to just put the poll up without them.


----------



## MBGraphics

Ok, poll is up: http://www.computerforum.com/155803-photo-tourney-poll-car-logos.html

Sorry to those that didnt have a chance to get theirs in, but I believe there was plenty of time and then some to do so.

Good luck to all that got in! May the best photo win


----------

